# Color confusion



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

I went to breeder today to pick my puppy before she lists them ive never had a _Shepherd_ she will be my first but I have no idea what color she might be she is currently 2 1/2 weeks she looks silver and black to me but I know that will change


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

_Shepherd_ is the correct spelling. It's hard to say what the color is. Are you certain this is a purebred GSD?The pink nose, white paws,and black and silver fur are all unusual. Do you have a picture of the parents?


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Do you have pics of the parents?





dogma13 said:


> _Shepherd_ is the correct spelling. It's hard to say what the color is. Are you certain this is a purebred GSD?The pink nose, white paws,and black and silver fur are all unusual. Do you have a picture of the parents?


Yes this is dad








this is mom


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

She was only 1 with that color this is brother we also looked at but decided a female was best for our family


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Do you have pics of the parents?


 mom is 1st last 2 are of dad


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Maybe there was a bit of a mix in a past generation of the parents? That puppy's coloring, nose and paws do not look purebred at all, as dogma said. Has the breeder shown you the parents pedigree? And may I ask why they allowed such a *young* puppy out of their care?


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

Fika said:


> Maybe there was a bit of a mix in a past generation of the parents? That puppy's coloring, nose and paws do not look purebred at all, as dogma said. Has the breeder shown you the parents pedigree? And may I ask why they allowed such a *young* puppy out of their care?


I have seen a 3 generations pedigree and I just picked the one we wanted she won't come home til jan 20th she is a family friend and she is only taking deposits til they are 8 - 10 weeks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There might be a clue in the pedigree then - other black/silver black/cream coats in the ancestry. It's really best to choose the best fit for your family and lifestyle when the pups are older so you can get a feel for their individual energy levels and temperments.


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

Grandfather on dads side said pure silver no clue what that means I had boxers growing up great dogs just not the healthiest had 3 with cancer and wish I could have have waited til older but she wanted to make sure I got the 1 I liked cause she is starting to take deposits on others I chose this one cause she was different


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

White markings are residual, not genetic, in German Shepherds and often fade to some extent. My dog has a spot of white on her chest. But that is a LOT of white on that puppy. But more importantly - was there any health testing done on these dogs.

BTW...silver is NOT a color. It's just a washed out tan. That puppy is a black/tan with washed out coloring, has residual white and a pink nose. All of which are faults (because the white is excessive). I'm not going to guess whether or not this puppy is a purebred but I will say the genetics do not warrant a high price for these puppies regardless of an AKC registration. 

Sable (called grey in Germany)
Black
Black/tan
Bi-color
White (masking gene that covers the genetic color)


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> White markings are residual, not genetic, in German Shepherds and often fade to some extent. My dog has a spot of white on her chest. But that is a LOT of white on that puppy. But more importantly - was there any health testing done on these dogs.
> 
> BTW...silver is NOT a color. It's just a washed out tan. That puppy is a black/tan with washed out coloring, has residual white and a pink nose. All of which are faults (because the white is excessive). I'm not going to guess whether or not this puppy is a purebred but I will say the genetics do not warrant a high price for these puppies regardless of an AKC registration.
> 
> ...


Could it change as she gets older thats what I was told when I asked why she was so different they are only a couple weeks old and her eyes were only 1 starting to open I have no experience with this breed and will be getting her fixed as I do not have any interest in breeding I probably will never send in paperwork to get her registered I just wanted a great friend I can train and enjoy I loved my boxers but 3 out of 5 having cancer when I decided I was ready for new friend I knew I couldn't do that again and after researching the shepherd matched my lifestyle best as for any testing done I honestly don't know


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

GSD make great companions but lots of work goes into to getting there. Please spend some time in the puppy area reading posts. 

You should wait until she is 2 years old to fix her. Spaying at a young age cuts off hormones they need to grow and develop and can lead to health issues.


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

I have already found a local trainer with shepherd experience she will start puppy classes when she's 12 weeks old and I trained all my boxers and 2 of them were stubborn it was difficult but we got there im a stay at home mom whos kids have grown up my youngest is 17 and I have all the time to dedicate to making sure she is well trained cause in my option a trained dog is a happy dog she will also be going to doggie daycare once a week that my son works at to make sure she is properly socialized any other suggestions? I want to make sure she is happy and I know she will be loved


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

From what I've heard, german shepherds don't do well in daycare. They're prefer human company over other dogs.


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Xrayzer73x said:


> I have seen a 3 generations pedigree and I just picked the one we wanted she won't come home til jan 20th she is a family friend and she is only taking deposits til they are 8 - 10 weeks


Ohh, my bad. I assumed you already had her.


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

Fika said:


> From what I've heard, german shepherds don't do well in daycare. They're prefer human company over other dogs.


Thats why I will only do it a few days a month and one of her people will be with her he still lives at home so it wouldn't be with someone she dont see daily but he said it all depends on the dog they have several that come in and a few do great and a few dont said mainly males seem to not do well said the worst in daycare were huskies they want all the attention lol


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

The breeders we have looked into have requested a deposit on a specific litter to reserve one with you stating what criteria you desire. Then the breeder evaluates the puppies over time, lets you know if a likely candidate is available in that litter and, if there is more than one, let's you decide which one. I believe at that point, the order of deposit received is taken into consideration if more than one person is looking at puppies with like attributes.
Another point, there is no guarantee you will get a dog immune from cancer. Cancer knows no breed boundaries.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

SMcN said:


> The breeders we have looked into have requested a deposit on a specific litter to reserve one with you stating what criteria you desire. Then the breeder evaluates the puppies over time, lets you know if a likely candidate is available in that litter and, if there is more than one, let's you decide which one. I believe at that point, the order of deposit received is taken into consideration if more than one person is looking at puppies with like attributes.
> Another point, there is no guarantee you will get a dog immune from cancer. Cancer knows no breed boundaries.


It was the same with our breeder, we waited 6 months and she had two 2 out of 8 that were a match for us.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

She will be Black and Tan. She is very cute, with the white markings that make her different. They will fade a little as she gets older. My dog also has a streak of white on his chest and white tips on rear paws. It does not make him a mix.

The best part is that you already have a trainer in mind. You’ll see, the coat color is truly secondary when it comes to shepherds.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So, this is a friend's litter. You probably know the parents, their behaviors, health status and personalities. The pups are here and need homes. My only thought was to ask her to accept down payments, and pick the actual pup then when the are a bit older and showing their personalities.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Realistically, that's not how it works in the BYB world. They canvass friends and family, then place an ad on facebook or Craigslist and buyers put deposits on the puppies they most like the looks of or one that sits in their lap etc as soon as they are able to see pups. The breeders in that case, don't have the ability to choose for the buyer based on personalities/plans for the dog any/much more than the buyer can for themselves.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks mom does not look purebred?
Either way OP, you pay the money and play the game. Hips, elbows, DM should be minimal standard to breed. I doubt that was done. The puppy is going to be a faded black and tan with a lot of tan.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It sounds like you are set on getting a puppy from your friend so I will not try to talk you out of it.. At the age in the photo purebred Black and Tan GSDs don’t usually have much color other than black with a little tan. The tan increases as they get older. However, if you want the dog for a family pet, temperament is more important than coloring.

When I researched breeders I ran into a small breeder who had litters that were scooped up as soon as they were born. She even took deposits before they were born and rarely ever had a puppy for someone she did not know in advance. I was initially drawn to her because her sire for that litter was a direct descendent from the same lines as my first WGSL. He was a beautiful dog. The mother was not an excellent example of looks but she had a very solid temperament and threw puppies that always gave dogs with her temperament but the sire’s working abilities. The sire was Vom Kirschental which was a known herding line, no longer an existing kennel. The dogs were all health tested. I gave this example because if you know and trust the breeder to produce the temperament you want, color is not that important. If the dog is not purebred for some reason that is a different issue. I know you only asked about color but here you get a lot more for your time than just one answer to one question, even if you didn’t know you wanted it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would not pay for that pup.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I would guess that the pup isn't purebred, and another male got into the hen house (so to speak). If you want a dog for a pet, and companionship, you'll probably be fine, with plenty of physical, mental exercise and a job for the puppy...It will be nothing like a boxer puppy growing up.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

mnm said:


> I would guess that the pup isn't purebred, and another male got into the hen house (so to speak). If you want a dog for a pet, and companionship, you'll probably be fine, with plenty of physical, mental exercise and a job for the puppy...It will be nothing like a boxer puppy growing up.


A good friend has a boxer that is actually a German Shepherd disguised as a boxer. He needs a job, he is very territorial and a good watch dog. He is aloof to strangers and has some human aggression.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

genetics are funny. Duke (over on the left) is 83% German Shepherd. According to his DNA analysis his parents and grandparents were all German Shepherds. Of his great grandparents, 6 were German Shepherds and 2 were "mixed'. So I think it's safe to say that genetic mixes can be generations back before they show up. I recommend you get the dog your want when he is 8 weeks old and there is enough German Shepherd in her that you are happy with your choice. Personally, I think the little pink nose is absolutely adorable and silver is not ususual in a German Shepherd. (see photo). If your breeder cannot guarantee that a DNA test will show the pup is purebred it would be unwise to pay a premium price for an unknown breed. You cannot go by looks alone. A DNA breed test will set you back $100 but an extra $50 can re-assure you that your pup does not have genetic markers for 11 specifically German Shepherd defects so you might want to consider that in the price of the pup. It all depends on how much you want to spend on the dog. Excellent breed choice, by the way.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Ours are shelter dogs so we assume they are mixed breed, as Duke certainly is. But we recently got Elke's DNA tested and were surprised to find out she is 100% German Shepherd. All we were concerned with was her genetic health as she is aging. There is just no way to look at a dog and tell whether it is purebred or even well bred. It's a 'best guess' thing. Here's a pic of both of them, Duke is the big silly one, Elke the blacker smaller one. My advice would be to get the dog your family wants and that seems to fit in the best and don't worry about the color.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> A good friend has a boxer that is actually a German Shepherd disguised as a boxer. He needs a job, he is very territorial and a good watch dog. He is aloof to strangers and has some human aggression.


do you have a photo? is he EU lines?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> do you have a photo? is he EU lines?


I don’t. I will find out next time I see her. He’s brown and large. How do you tell if you don’t know?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> do you have a photo? is he EU lines?


I found this, he looks very similar to #7.








7 Types of Boxer Dog Breeds & Their Differences with Pictures | Hepper


If you've met two Boxers you've probably noticed they weren't identical the way many other breeds are. But officially there is only one type of Boxer breed that has different bloodlines.




www.hepper.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> I found this, he looks very similar to #7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting… not what i was expecting.
i would assume euro lines from the temperament you describe - ignoring the natural tail in the image below, they’re typically pretty easy to identify, as they differ in both size and conformation. not so much color, that i know of.









anyway, sorry for the derail… was just curious.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Fodder. I will ask and find out, if she even knows. She’s a dog lover but not into lines and research. She found a local breeder and bought a puppy. She did not go anywhere close to the depth I did when looking for the right breeder and lines.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Genetics don't lie, but DNA testing for breed is only accurate back three generations, and is only as accurate at the testing. Testing can be manipulated by how samples are collected and there is no verification of the testing, anyone can do it themselves, so....


----------



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

Xrayzer73x said:


> I went to breeder today to pick my puppy before she lists them ive never had a _Shepherd_ she will be my first but I have no idea what color she might be she is currently 2 1/2 weeks she looks silver and black to me but I know that will change
> View attachment 580973


Beautiful. No way u can predict. Our Athena was dark and now much lighter


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

I honestly don't care about DNA test she will be getting fixed at 2 her temperment at 4 weeks is great she is starting to change colors and sadly the pink nose is almost gone her back is still almost solid back but tan is peaking through she follows me when I go visit seems to already know she's mine 4 more weeks she comes home I do see why people say pick when older as some of her litter mates are way to playful for me but luckily she seems to way more laid back lol im not paying a lot for her cause she is from a friend basically covering first vet bill for check up and first 2 rounds of shots attaching a updated picture i took yesterday when I went to visit


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

What a little cutie


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

Well she's home and other then my toes becoming chew toys im loving how sweet and smart she is we start puppy classes at 15 weeks when shes had all her shots we have our hands full for sure lol


----------



## Xrayzer73x (Dec 6, 2021)

My son fell so in love he got her brother more work but they aren't lonely


----------

